# if they build this the CTD is getting traded :)



## Gman (Nov 8, 2014)

Colorado ZR2 Concept: New Symbol of Off-Road | Chevrolet
and its 2.8 duramax powered 
all I have to say is yumm haha, I hope it gets built, I will trade the CTD and sell my F350 and just have this beautiful thing


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That is very nice and I would love to see them make it.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks nice, with the 2.8 the truck seems to be a little underpowered considering the weight of the beast. imo.


----------



## Gman (Nov 8, 2014)

bigluke said:


> Looks nice, with the 2.8 the truck seems to be a little underpowered considering the weight of the beast. imo.


I agree it is not going to be a dragster lol but it has the same tq as a 5.0l V8 in an f150... should be awesome for crawling around in the back woods


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

need to find a way to squeeze that engine into the cruze


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah there is alot of interest for the 2106 Colorado Going around . 
The GMC Canyon has Gathered quite a Following and should see similar Options and Drive trane .


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

Be prepared to wait a while. 2106 is a bit off


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

bigluke said:


> Looks nice, with the 2.8 the truck seems to be a little underpowered considering the weight of the beast. imo.


The Colorado is surprisingly light, it only comes in at 3800-4200lbs for the current gas models and cab/4x4 weight variable. The 2.8L diesel has as much torque(speculated numbers) as last generations 5.3L v8. 

This will me a much better option than the car engine(3.6L) GM is currently using as the most powerful option. 269lb-ft of torque for the 3.6L, 325lb-ft for the 2.8L.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

brian v said:


> The GMC Canyon has Gathered quite a Following and should see similar Options and Drive trane .


That's because the Colorado looks like poop and the canyon looks like a small Sierra which makes it a better truck to buy if you really like half tons because it's just miniature. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Gotta ask my son and see if they have been testing the axles for this one. The company he works for makes the axles for the Colorado and Canyon.


----------



## Gman (Nov 8, 2014)

I like both the canyon and colorodo but I do prefer the canyon in standard truck form...however that being said the ZR2 concept is amazing, wider trac, 2 inches higher than a Z71, king remote reservoir shocks, the list goes on such a sweet looking stance, and well its diesel haha, its like a smaller diesel powered chevy version of an svt raptor f150, and should get awesome fuel economy


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Gman said:


> I agree it is not going to be a dragster lol but it has the same tq as a 5.0l V8 in an f150... should be awesome for crawling around in the back woods


Did anyone notice they promised that torque at 1000 freaking RPM? 

That's amazing.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

They make lots of promises, let's wait and see. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Talked with my son today. They haven't started any 2016 testing for the Colorado/Canyon trucks yet. They are only making the axles for the two wheel drive and four wheel drive 2015s. Testing and pre-production stuff won't start until later this year. Nothing about the ZR2 model. The ZL1 is a separate axle, but no specs. on a ZR2 drive train. Gonna have to wait.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't have high hopes...everything nice I see as a concept ends up something far less desireable when it sees production. But if this ever did make it much like the concept vehicle...it will probibly be priced way out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Go build a full dress ZL1 and add 20%.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

boneheaddoctor said:


> ...it will probibly be priced way out of my comfort zone.


With a base price of $20K, it already seems priced a little high to me. If they did create the ZR2 concept, it would probably be in the $35-$40K range.

I really like the new Chevy Colorado. I had an S-10 in the '90s, and I would definitely consider the Colorado. The exterior looks great, in my opinion. But the interior looks like they just resurrected and old design from the 1980s.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The zr2 looks great. Otherwise it's the GMC Canyon without a doubt. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------

